# Colson Tricycle on FB Marketplace



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 5, 2019)

the ad says this is 1940. 75 bucks. would that be a fair price? looks to be repainted and missing a pedal and crank arm.

I bet the seat by itself is worth more than the rest of the bike without it.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/416175445706383/?ref=feed_rhc


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2019)

Just my size!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 6, 2019)

The parts would be worth $75 in my opinion. Finding an exact replacement crank to make it rideable would be the trick. Best way would to be finding another Colson this size that is really in "for parts only" condition and get the right side crank off it. Pedal sets sized for smaller bikes and trikes with 1/2" threads are fairly easy to come by.

Dave


----------



## CrashDad (Feb 20, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the ad says this is 1940. 75 bucks. would that be a fair price? looks to be repainted and missing a pedal and crank arm.
> 
> I bet the seat by itself is worth more than the rest of the bike without it.
> 
> ...



Is this Colson Tricycle still for sale?  I believe I have one just like it that I want to restore.  20" front wheel and 14" rear wheels.
Thanks.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 21, 2021)

CrashDad said:


> Is this Colson Tricycle still for sale?  I believe I have one just like it that I want to restore.  20" front wheel and 14" rear wheels.
> Thanks.



Hit the link in the first post.  Long gone.  Nice trike though


----------



## 1motime (Feb 21, 2021)

Antique colson tricycle all original great shape - collectibles - by...
					

Antique colson tricycle all original great shape $500



					losangeles.craigslist.org
				




At the other end of the price spectrum


----------



## CrashDad (Feb 21, 2021)

1motime said:


> Antique colson tricycle all original great shape - collectibles - by...
> 
> 
> Antique colson tricycle all original great shape $500
> ...





1motime said:


> Hit the link in the first post.  Long gone.  Nice trike though



Thanks for the response.  Still getting used to this site.  I didn't realize that Colson put out so many styles of tricycles.  The one I have:   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/large-1940s-colson-tricycle.180820/#post-1222594    is in need of restoration but I haven't been able to find a place that I can get a few parts to get it fixed up for the grandkids.  The rear tires are 14" and one is split.  The seat needs fixing and the front fender needs side stabilizers. If you have any ideas, I'm open to suggestions.
Kevin


----------



## 1motime (Feb 21, 2021)

14" Solid Metal Wheel 1 1/4" Tire with rubber tread WHITE 5/8" center hole  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 14" Solid Metal Wheel 1 1/4" Tire with rubber tread WHITE 5/8" center hole at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Solid rubber.  14"x 1.75".  Only catch is that it is mounted on wheel.  I have bought similar wheels.  Had to cut off the wheel carefully and then go though the install process.  A bit difficult to find NOS vintage tires but they are out there.  Fender braces can be fabricated out of steel stock,  Depends how handy you are.  Seats are available on E-bay along with possible a tire and better fender.  20" trikes are more rare.


----------



## CrashDad (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks for the help.  I'll check it out and see if I have any luck.


----------

